
Blacklist sites you don't want to see in Hacker News - kirubakaran
http://www.andrewfarmer.name/2008/04/greasemonkey.html
======
Xichekolas
Since someone wanted an easy way to edit the list of blacklisted sites, I
added a little UI to it.

Check out the newer one here:

[http://www.andrewfarmer.name/2008/04/hn-blacklist-now-
with-u...](http://www.andrewfarmer.name/2008/04/hn-blacklist-now-with-ui.html)

------
9oliYQjP
Techcrunch? Valleywag? My rationale is that they're divisive. Those that fall
on the side of favouring their style of journalism will probably go to their
sites daily anyways. Those of us that can't get far enough away from their
content would very much appreciate not having to see their headlines clutter
this site.

~~~
sabat
Too much actual news in Techcrunch, and it's not really a very divisive site.

Valleywag we can do without, I think.

And please, someone add 37signals to that list. Really, those guys are
contributing nothing positive to the conversation.

~~~
veritas
What are you talking about? DHH and 37signals provide a lot to the
conversation, including differing points of view.

If having a different opinion means "contributing nothing positive" then we've
fallen a long, long way.

Edit: fixed grammar.

~~~
sabat
I'm talking about his attitude. He contributes nothing because he turns minor
points ("hey, you don't _have_ to do a startup; you could just start your own
small business" -- OK, and today is Friday) into huge shitstorms by using
inflamatory language.

David likes to be a contrarian. That's not altogether bad, but a contrarian
who prides himself on his arrogance(1) -- that's poison.

(1) <http://www.wired.com/techbiz/media/magazine/16-03/mf_signals>

"Arrogant is usually something you hurl at somebody as an insult," Hansson
said. "But when I actually looked it up — having an aggravated sense of one's
own importance or abilities' — I thought, sure."

Other data points:

\- <http://www.flickr.com/photos/eugevon/130610241/>

\- <http://www.jnd.org/dn.mss/why_is_37signals_so_1.html>

\- <http://diveintomark.org/archives/2007/04/16/dhh-translation>

~~~
ntoshev
He may be arrogant, I don't mind. His points are not minor; the choice whether
to grow organically or try to make it big on steroids (funding) is a very
important one.

I saw almost all of your comments recently have been dedicated to dhh. Most
have been heavily downmodded. It's obvious the community here likes what dhh
says, why not just ignore him if you don't like him? Hey, I do that with
pbs.org, valleywag and Matt Maroon without the need for any software! The
point of such software is in arguing what to put in the defaults.

------
nothingHappens
I'd suggest blacklisting my site. I don't want to have to deal with any of you
guys flaming me in my comments. :D

~~~
xlnt
I don't think the guys will flame you; sounds kinda girly to complain about
this.

~~~
giles_bowkett
_sounds kinda girly to complain about this._

yes, that's a good point, because anything females do is bad.

~~~
xlnt
yeah it's sexist. beats me why it actually got 2 upvotes, and didn't go
negative. people here suck i guess.

i only posted it because someone posted ageism and i wanted to see what would
get more downvotes (i thought sexism would, lol). major fail...

BTW I'm not sure that sarcasm is a good way to deal with sexism. Why be semi-
subtle? Can't you confront it head on?

------
giles_bowkett
gilesbowkett.blogspot.com!

